
Ask HN: Real-World, complex demos/tutorials for frontend architecture? - bschne
I&#x27;m looking to get back into fronted development using react, but I have never built something large with it before. There&#x27;s a ton of great content out there, but as soon as what you&#x27;re building gets more complex than a TODO- or Tic Tac Toe App, you&#x27;re stuck.<p>Do you know of a good introduction&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;demo on how all the pieces fit together in a real-world application? I&#x27;m thinking about something like railstutorial.org, but for frontend&#x2F;react.
======
Slightofhand
I'm on the same boat. Learning react and going through a course on Udemy, but
wanted to see how a proper complexe application is built from scratch.

~~~
yadong
Not sure if it is what you want, but found this git repository seems a decent
fit to read.
[https://github.com/Sandermoen/instaclone](https://github.com/Sandermoen/instaclone)

